# Please Keep Marie in your Thoughts



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Most of you will remember that I nearly lost Marie, my Fawn Pug, in late December/early January to IBD. She has been doing fairly well since then, gaining 2 pounds to just over 13 pounds.

This week she has had a setback, with severe diarrhea again and anorexia as well. She weighs 10.8 pounds, is very very thin and will not eat. This just started about 3 days ago. She was in for a check up last week and was doing so well. Her albumin was still low, and her liver values up, which we thought was probably due to the steriod.

This week the diarrhea started, and after she missed 2 meals, I took her straight to the vet.

Her vet is mystified and I am distraught. If she won't eat, she won't get better. I am so afraid she is going to die.

She was given to me as a young wash out from showing, at the same time I was going through my divorce. I cannot imagine not having her around.

Pleasse keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You got thoughts and prayers coming from Alabama!!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Prayers for you and Marie!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

prayers and wishes sent your way.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers being sent!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We will be praying for her.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, you know you are getting prayers from Northern MI! Poor little Marie - let's hope that she bounce back again and that warm weather will be here soon and she'll have a wonderful Spring and Summer.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Good thoughts from Oklahoma for you both! Keep us posted.

Tiffany


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Prayers here for both you and Marie. I pray for wisdom for your doctor as well.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thoughts of healing and hope for both you and Marie....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Special prayers and good thoughts for little Marie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts for Marie and you.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Many good healing thoughts coming to little Marie.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. I am still very worried but feel a little more hopeful. 

Right now she is getting Gerber Baby Food turkey and I have made some mashed potatoes (with no seasoning at all). She won't eat it voluntarily but if I put it in her mouth, she will chew and swallow it. I'm giving her about a tablespoon of each every 3 hours. I know I can't keep this up forever but if I can just get her feeling well enough to eat again.................

We are also beginning to think that part of her problem is rice (which is in the majority of even the prescription diets) and the vet is ordering some food without rice or the more common grains.

The other thing that is hard is the muscle wasting caused by the bude. I knew it would happen, I just didn't realize it would be so bad. She can barely stand and walking is difficult-the least little thing knocks her over, but she just gets right back up 

If anyone has any suggestions, I am wide open for them.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm sorry I don't have any suggestions, but am sending good thoughts for your Marie. I hope she gets her appetite back quickly. {{{{{}}}}}


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorry but I'm glad things are going a little better for the poor baby. Good wishes coming your way.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

poor Marie......here's hoping she comes around soon Linda...you are in my prayers


----------

